# Merry Christmas folks!



## richtee (Dec 14, 2009)

Hope all is well with you and your families, and wishing ya a happy and successful New Year.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 14, 2009)

And to you as well Richtee. A Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy and prosperous new year to your family and the rest of the SMF family.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Merry CHRISTMAS to all and I wish everyone here great smokes and always be near to the family it's just better that way.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 14, 2009)

Rich I hope you and your family have a great Christmas as well!!


----------



## markmcrae (Dec 14, 2009)

Wishing everyone on the forum a very blessed Christmas and a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## schmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all - And to all a good smoke!


----------



## rivet (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Richtee~ My best to you and yours this Christmas and hope that 2010 brings you the best!


----------



## cruizer (Dec 14, 2009)

*Merry Christmas to all the members and their families. And a special Merry Christmas to all that are protecting us or have in the past.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## the iceman (Dec 14, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!!

And here is an old Christmas standard just to get you in the mood...


----------



## evo 9 guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to all. Keep up the great smokes and keep it safe!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope everyone has a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
May all yer smoke be Blue....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## alx (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks RICH.I will be seeing you my friend.Have a happy christmas and the new year.........


----------



## ddave (Dec 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours to everyone at Smoking Meat Forums. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bassman (Dec 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you as well, Rich.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 15, 2009)

merry x-mas to all!


----------



## treegje (Dec 15, 2009)

We wish you all a merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
That, for all forum members,It a prosperous 2010 may be 
A good health, and many bbq/smoke pleasure
That everyone's dream may come truth in 2010


----------



## desertlites (Dec 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours also Rich-and to all the SMF family.Be safe all.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your's also.  It's got to be better than last year.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year too


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Merry Chirstmas and God Bless!


----------

